# Masking paper for floors when spraying room/base



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

When using a masking machine, I usually use the typical rolls one can find at your average paint store - Kelly Moore, etc. I've never used that paper though for masking a floor at the baseboard which was going to be sprayed.

Is that paper acceptable for such applications? I fear it would be too thin.

Is there a thicker, heavy duty paper roll for such purposes? 9 or 12'' is fine.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I've never had a problem with the standard green paper using oil or latex paints. Thin material like stains I use plastic to be safe.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes make sure it is the green treated paper as PRC says, not the brown lower cost non treated paper :thumbsup: The heavy floor paper comes in larger rolls 36" or 48"


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

The green paper is'nt standard,thats for working with stain

The regular old brown masking paper works fine for paint

We used to put it down over hardwood,carpet,tile etc. when it came time to paint base and just mask on row of 12" paper out from base,then spray the base,pull the paper,everything fine,no problems

Green paper is overkill,way more expensive,just saying.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Just throwing this out there, but we did a house in satin Impervo oil in white dove , followed by spraying all ceilings . We masked some crown molding with green paper and some with brown because that's what we had on hand at that time. 

When we took the paper off the crown two days later, the paint has turned a nasty yellow under the green paper. Under the brown it was ok. Not sure what happened but we ended up respraying that crown because the difference was very obvious. Made me use only brown paper from there on...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I would put down rosin paper over 90% of the floor then run a strip of tape at the base board. It makes it easier to run your paper machine. then run your hand maker with 6" inch paper. You can spot tape the 6 or complete tape it down. It take time but it works great.


----------

